# Hot Rooms



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can all you Venom Keepers, Please be kind enough to post up pics of there Hot Rooms, or if you dont want everyone looking...Please message me the pics...
I will be real grateful and forever in your debt....: victory:

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody?.....no?.....Anyone......no?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

You know you wanna help a fella out :whistling2:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's my room and a few of my cages different set ups.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Real nice Eric....Looking good, and im liking the locking systems

Also thanks for being Kind enough to post them


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cmon...Can anyone beat Erics room??....

(Eric, you know that vent in the floor, is it just for ventilation, or does it blow warm/cold air through?)

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

It's an Ac/heat vent. I keep my house 73 degress year round makes it easier to adjust ambient temps and hot spots for my snakes.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice hot room Eric...:no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone eles, kind enough?....


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice hot room eric 

i think more people should show off their hot rooms =]


----------

